# In loving memory of Drusilla



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

*On the 26th November 2008, Drusilla sadly passed away, She went down hill very quickly and had been sent for a post mortem.*
*Drusilla has been with us for 3 years and had become one of the family, She made us very proud and became a mummy time & time again, she had even become a grandmother!.*
*She was loved by all of us and was a one of a kind Beardie in our hearts. We will miss her terribly and are still trying to get over the shock of loosing her so suddenly.*
*If anyone has pictures of Drusilla's babies could you please post them on this thread as I would like to pay a tribute to her life and her next generation.*
*Rest in peace my darling, we love you so much and will never ever forget you.*
**​


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

rip for the beauty


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im so sorry 

r.i.p drusilla xxxxx


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWw becky sorry for ur loss........RIP little one


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Awww, I'm so very sorry Becky :sad:
RIP Drusilla.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

oh no!!! so sorry - RIP drusilla


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Becky, I can only reiterate what I said via PM, I'm really sorry for you, I know how much your Beardies mean to you, I can only hope that these pictures may be of some comfort to you, this is Valentine, a Female from Drusilla, born on Valentines Day 2007;



















And this, is one of Drusilla's grand daughters from Valentine!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww mate, Thank you so much, do you mind if i put up those pictures on my website as a dedication?? Valentine really looks like her daddy Spike, lol, but you can see hints of her mum. And OMG! the baby in that picture is gorgeous! how stunning is that little one!.

I'm sure that Drusilla would be ever so proud :blush: At least Dru has not gone forever cos she now lives in her children and her grandchildren.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

No worries Becky, I'll try and snap some more pictures for you also.


----------



## arwen2323 (Sep 14, 2008)

R.I.P little one.


----------



## martin1971 (Jun 15, 2008)

hi becky

i sold some babies to dave and he told me the sad news regarding drussilla, im so sorry for your loss, she will always be in our hearts, keep ur chin up hunn.

r. i .p drussilla


----------

